# 129th Rescue PJ's do it again.



## mycrofft (Apr 4, 2014)

Once again the PJ's are off the Mexican coast, this time saving a one year old's life.

 It is not their first long-range, over-water mission.

From an official USAF/DoD article commemorating the unit's 1000t save:
"The first long-range, over-water rescue mission was completed Oct. 13, 1986 to rescue a crewman with appendicitis from the ship MS Reunion. The 129th ARRG coordinated with local U.S. Coast Guard assets to successfully rescue the patient and transport him to a hospital in Acapulco, Mexico. The rescue mission, resulting in the group's 145th save, covered a total of 4,200 miles, including 1,200 miles flown over water. To date, it is still the furthest distance the wing has traveled to execute a mission".

As for this latest mission:

http://www.mercurynews.com/peninsula/ci_25495294/moffett-based-129th-rescue-wing-sends-second-aircraft

Official article from the 129th RQW:
http://www.129rqw.ang.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123406069






In this photo from another mission, you can see one of the type of Zodiac they will parachute down to use to board the sailboat. (The boat pictured is obviously not in drop configuration.)


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 4, 2014)

The PJ's of the 129th are generally awesome and we rarely hear of their doings. A former co-worker of mine retired from there a couple years ago and he had a blast while he was there. I just wish I'd had a chance to keep up with his doings more than I had been able to. I wouldn't have heard of the 129th Air Rescue Wing if it hadn't been for him.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2014)

That's bad ***. No way around it. I tried to enlist but the USAF didn't like my record and even if they'd let me in they weren't going to let me into the PJ pathway because of my cervical injury so I said screw it. 

I had the privilege of going through that TOMS class with a newer PJ and his squad leader was one of our instructors. Two of the most badass, soft-spoken men I've ever met.

He happened to be in my team and refused to be the TL so we could get reps. Didn't feel like I deserved to be there. Learned a ton about trauma care and TCCC from the both of them, had a cool discussion about medical too.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 5, 2014)

When we were obviously triumphant with our ORE in '94, they turned into wild men! Mike-alpha and HOORAW. I bunked that time with then-Captain "Mickey" Spillaine, the cousin of one of the rescue guys portrayed in the movie "Perfect Storm", featuring our sister unit in New York.

Saw some at Kandahar in 2012 but they were too young to remember me giving the shots and briefing them not to pat the local children in third worlds countries.*

(Ticks off parents in many cultures, and they often carry Hep A as a childhood disease; our folks were not all immunized).


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 5, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> The PJ's of the 129th are generally awesome and we rarely hear of their doings. A former co-worker of mine retired from there a couple years ago and he had a blast while he was there. I just wish I'd had a chance to keep up with his doings more than I had been able to. I wouldn't have heard of the 129th Air Rescue Wing if it hadn't been for him.



Any time you see a PAVEHAWK over Greater Sacramento and it has a refueling probe, it's from the 129th. (No probe=Army Reserve medevac at Mather).


----------



## AK_SAR (Apr 6, 2014)

The PJs rock!  Here in Alaska we are fortunate to have the  PJs of the 212th Rescue Squadron, part of the 176 Wing of the Alaska Air National Guard. They are supported by the Pavehawks of the 210 RQS, and the HC-130s of the 211 RQS.  The squadrons of the 176 Wing are among the most active rescue units in the US.  Quite a few active duty Air Force PJs have requested transfer to the 212th, because of the very high number of "real deal" rescues they get to do in Alaska, in very challenging terrain and climate.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 6, 2014)

And you have Coasties who are second to none. (Except maybe ours on the Calif Delta patrol…) . 

Did the Alaska guys deploy to SW Asia?


----------



## AK_SAR (Apr 6, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Did the Alaska guys deploy to SW Asia?



Indeed they do. See for example Alaska pararescuemen honored From that article: 





> Combat rescue officer Maj. Matthew Komatsu, pararescuemen Chief Master Sgt. Paul Barendregt and Master Sgt. Kyle Minshew, and Senior Airman Andrew Nichols were all awarded Bronze Stars for their heroics under fire.
> 
> Komatsu, Barendregt and Minshew were with the 46th Expeditionary Rescue Squadron when they responded to an enemy attack on Camp Bastion in Afghanistan the night of Sept. 14, 2012.
> -----------snip------------
> ...


The article goes on to note that when not deployed, the Alaska ANG's 176 Wing, including PJs, Pavehawks, HC-130s, and the 11th Rescue Coordination Center, is the busiest AF rescue unit in the country. They conduct numerous rescues of civilians in Alaska.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 6, 2014)

On the national new articles on the radio today, they somehow fail to note that the ANG got to the sailboat off Mexico first, but the Navy gets top billing. 
Ah, me…


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 10, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...74302.352102811492393&type=1&relevant_count=1
The crew with the pt after the rescue.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 10, 2014)

9D4 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...74302.352102811492393&type=1&relevant_count=1
> The crew with the pt after the rescue.


THANKS!
Take THAT, NPR!


----------



## 9D4 (Apr 11, 2014)

They're all good guys. I've met a handful that I've been put in contact with through a recruiter and ironically all 3 are now firefighters in my city (irony is due to the fact that I've been torn for the past year between enlistment and the fire academy). One was out at Lakenheath, UK, another was in North Carolina and the last was in Okinawa. Overall, some of the greatest guys I've met. All have taken time to take me through their workouts and let me know how to prepare. Took like a whole day of their time to meet with me and discuss what I would have to do to keep my mind in it, if I end up signing. 
Got a chance to do a ride along with one later. Was amazed at how fast his trauma assessment was done on a MVA pt. It was before I had any real experience, so I didn't appreciate everything he could've showed me, wish I would've been able too.


----------

